# My Progress So Far!



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't been on here in a while but I would like to just post my progress!

Started back at the gym after a year out-

23 Feb 2013 - *Weight* - 13st 4pounds

*Measurments.*Abdomen - 36 inches

Arms - 14.5 inches

Calf - 15.25 inches

Chest - 40 inches

Hips - 36.5 inches

Thigh - 23.5 inches

I have been training 3 times a week Mon, Wed, Fri

Lifting heavier and heavier every time I come.

Eating up to 5000 Calories a day of just general crap to be honest and a super weight gain shake each day.

*14 May 2013*

*
*

*
Weight - *14st 10pounds

Abdomen - 38.4 inches

Arms - 16.25 inches

Calfs - 16 inches

Chest 41.80 inches

Hips- 36.5 inches

Thigh - 25.25 inches

What you guys think? good gains?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What have you gained mate?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

EnglishWasp said:


> just general crap to be honest and a super weight gain shake each day.
> 
> Abdomen - 38.4 inches
> 
> What you guys think? good gains?


Sounds like you've got fatter. This thread is nothing without pictures...


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Sounds like you've got fatter. This thread is nothing without pictures...


this


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

:stupid:


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Try and eat 5000 cals of good foods rather than crap bro. A 38 inch waist isnt good for your health. Im sitting at 17 stone with a 34 inch waist. Focus on your diet and eat clean do cardio and lift regular to shift some of that bad weight. Getting bigger isnt just about putting weight on. Youve got the determination there so put it to good use and get some of that bad weight turned into muscle.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtoe900 said:


> Try and eat 5000 cals of good foods rather than crap bro. A 38 inch waist isnt good for your health. Im sitting at 17 stone with a 34 inch waist. Focus on your diet and eat clean do cardio and lift regular to shift some of that bad weight. Getting bigger isnt just about putting weight on. Youve got the determination there so put it to good use and get some of that bad weight turned into muscle.


Doesn't matter what you eat, 5000 kcals a day is going to make you fat.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Doesn't matter what you eat, 5000 kcals a day is going to make you fat.


 True buddy, was just pointing out he would be better laying off the crap and keep his diet as clean as he can.


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok.....

I started the gym 12 weeks ago and was pretty much lean.. yeh I had a little bit of a pop belly because of taking a year off the gym, I was 36 round the belly, now after 5000 calories a day for 11-12 weeks i've put 2 inches on round my belly. THATS NOTHING.

My arms are now much bigger, and for the record, you can hardly grab any FAT from my arms, so you guys think i've just got fat, your wrong, you just think you know to much about the gym.

I don't want to sound like a tit but I hate it when I come on here and people tell you your doing something wrong when you know your not.

The only fat on me is my belly, everywhere else is pretty much solid.

And i'm not going to put a picture on here till i've done my cut, as i think it's pointless putting my pics on here with a big belly lol.

I'm going for 15st 15 then doing my cut. just starting to struggle now with the eating as it's really nocking me sick.


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Doesn't matter what you eat, 5000 kcals a day is going to make you fat.


How do you bulk?


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

bigtoe900 said:


> Try and eat 5000 cals of good foods rather than crap bro. A 38 inch waist isnt good for your health. Im sitting at 17 stone with a 34 inch waist. Focus on your diet and eat clean do cardio and lift regular to shift some of that bad weight. Getting bigger isnt just about putting weight on. Youve got the determination there so put it to good use and get some of that bad weight turned into muscle.


The only problem I have with eating clean is the cost to be honest.

This is one of my day's of what I eat.

morning 4 weetabix

9.30 4 sausage bun

12 2500 calorie weight gain - consisting of weight gain powder, milk, peanut butter, chocolate spread, cashew nuts, ice cream, hot chocolate powder, greek yogurt

17.30 - oven chips, 2 fish and a tin of mushy peas.

08.00 - 4 slices of white bread toast.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

You'll have made muscle gains but not as much as the tapes telling you, as above has said eat clean and your gains will be lean, as for two inches on your belly that will be 8 inches in a year you don't want to be trying to shift that.....good luck and eat clean


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

EnglishWasp said:


> How do you bulk?


By eating 500 calories above mainteance, not 2500 above :lol: I could understand if you're on gear, but as a natty you're just going to be gaining a sh*tload of fat which is going to take a while to lose.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

No point trying to hit 15 stone as quick as possible then cutting as ull have 2 stone plus of fat to lose. I would suggest you lower the cals an change carb sources to whole grain, surely no way you need 5000 calories. And I drop the super cal shake or half it at least.

Id forget the tape and suggest using a mirror and scales, obv if your BF% is not a important then dont listen to me


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

EnglishWasp said:


> The only problem I have with eating clean is the cost to be honest.
> 
> .


Really? I find that it expensive to cut.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

EnglishWasp said:


> The only problem I have with eating clean is the cost to be honest.
> 
> This is one of my day's of what I eat.
> 
> ...


How many grams of good quality protein is in there?

The bottom line is, you're gaining weight too quickly. If you were eating 5k of food and putting weight on slowly then it would be fine. And there is no such thing as clean foods. But there is such a thing as good quality proteins and food that is high in nutrients.

Eat less, but better food and gain slower. It's a marathon - not a sprint


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

EnglishWasp said:


> The only problem I have with eating clean is the cost to be honest.
> 
> This is one of my day's of what I eat.
> 
> ...


 I understand buddy, finance is a big part of any cycle that is overlooked by a lot of people. What you have there isnt really that bad, I would try and put a bit more in there, as after half 5 you only have some toast to carry you through the night. Maybe get a cheap bag of whey protien and mix with oats and olive oil. Keep training hard and researching training routines and you will get to where you want to be. Every day you learn something new in this game.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

bigtoe900 said:


> I understand buddy, finance is a big part of any cycle that is overlooked by a lot of people. What you have there isnt really that bad, I would try and put a bit more in there, as after half 5 you only have some toast to carry you through the night. Maybe get a cheap bag of whey protien and mix with oats and olive oil. Keep training hard and researching training routines and you will get to where you want to be. Every day you learn something new in this game.


More calories???? That's the last thing he needs!


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Robbie said:


> More calories???? That's the last thing he needs!


 Well maybe cut that lunch time shake in two and take afternoon and night time.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie said:


> More calories???? That's the last thing he needs!


But I read in a magazine that Jay Cutler eats 5000 calories a day, doesn't that mean I should eat 5000 a day too?


----------



## neo9918 (Jan 27, 2012)

Where is the protein in your diet? I bulked to 14st this Jan and I've had to lose 1.5 St to get my definition back. And my arm measurements are the same as your bulked up measurements chest too. I think you'll need to lose more fat than you think. That's what I did anyway and my diet was better than yours.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

EnglishWasp said:


> Ok.....
> 
> I started the gym 12 weeks ago and was pretty much lean.. yeh I had a* little bit of a pop belly*.





EnglishWasp said:


> putting my pics on here with a *big belly* lol.
> 
> .


riiiiiiiiiiight :confused1:


----------

